# Coins en plastique dur sur les étuis pour iPad Air 2?



## BlueVelvet (14 Décembre 2014)

Chers,

Je passe d'un Mini à un Air 2. Pour le Mini, l'étui de tous les jours était un Belkin avec élastiques pour tenir l'iPad. J'avais aussi un étui/clavier à coins en plastique dur, il fallait clipper l'iPad, et cela a abimé son revêtement, arraché la peinture, endommagé l'aluminium...

Pour un étui pour iPad Air 2, dans les Fnac et autres je ne vois que des étuis à coins en plastique dur. Je lis pourtant chez Belkin, à propos d'un modèle:«Le cadre possède des coins de protection en caoutchouc souple qui maintiennent en douceur votre iPad Air en place.»
Je souligne «souple»...!

Qu'en pensez-vous? Abime-t-on un peu son iPad avec ces étuis à coins durs? Et quelqu'un a-t-il expérimenté ce «caoutchouc souple» que Belkin met en avant pour plusieurs de leurs étuis?

Merci d'avance


----------



## RubenF (15 Décembre 2014)

Les coins en Plastiques effectuent des toutpetits frottements.. Ce qui provoque au final une usure.. Je conseille de mettre des petits bouts de scotch a ces endroits pour que ça sois plus lisse..


----------

